
Court to spaghetti: You are not a god - ohjeez
http://www.religionnews.com/2016/04/13/court-to-pastafarian-you-are-not-a-god/
======
noir_lord
> To read it as religious doctrine would be little different from grounding a
> ‘religious exercise’ on any other work of fiction.”

Like say the Bible, Qur'an, Torah and Guru Granth Sahib?

This is exactly the landmine they wanted the courts to step on with
Pastafarianism since it forces the courts into trying to decide what is a
valid religion and what isn't.

